# Job Issues



## Grog12 (Mar 28, 2008)

As I have posted once or twice in the Punching Bag I'm a bit unhappy with my current job ((M.E. for a major university)) Basically it boils down to it not being as much of a stepping stone position as I was told it was ((contacts? who the hell needs to make contacts in this buisness)) my wife and I hate the town, and my immediate superiors and I.....don't mesh we don't constantly butt heads but ****ed if we see eye to eye.

I've been searching and have found a short time gig that would put my wife and I back on the right side of the country..but is just that a short time gig. For me to take it I'd probably have to quit the fulltime +bennies job I've got right now and then in 3 months continue my search. But we'd be closer to friends and family....bah silly life.


----------



## Charc (Mar 28, 2008)

You're two years too late for a cushy job at a private school, but full of school politics... 

I feel for ya, after seeing all the staff ME's at all the schools i've been to.


----------



## LD4Life (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel you from the standpoint of being a university student filling the position of a staff M.E. Trust me, that isn't fun either. At least when you're not a student you are viewed on the same level as the full-time staff.


----------



## LD4Life (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, by the way. I wasn't trying to say that my situation is worse than yours. I don't know your situation but, from what I'm hearing from you, I have a feeling you have it much worse than me.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 1, 2008)

Definately one of the down sides of the industry (taking the risk of a new job far away from where you want to be). I have several friends who are going through the same thing right now. I feel for you guys.

~Dave


----------

